# Servicing daiwa saltist back bay



## low tide (Feb 11, 2015)

So I have a back bay 4000. Does anyone in the gulf shores/ orange beach area service them? I don't mind driving to Pensacola if I have to. I'd just really like to find someone who has experience with changing the magnetic oil daiwa uses in the gear case. I'm scared to attempt it myself...especially since I couldn't find a YouTube video to guide me lol. I also have a Penn spinnfisher I'd like to have serviced as well.


----------



## low tide (Feb 11, 2015)

Merry Christmas to you guys as well.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Try Oceanmaster. Merry Christmas


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If it uses the mag oil I am not your man. I have bought it before and it’s not cheap. It goes bad after opening.

Keith


----------



## low tide (Feb 11, 2015)

Ocean Master said:


> If it uses the mag oil I am not your man. I have bought it before and it’s not cheap. It goes bad after opening.
> 
> Keith


Thanks Keith. I looked online last night and found a daiwa service center I'm going to send it to.


----------



## low tide (Feb 11, 2015)

I would still like to get my spinnfisher serviced if you're interested.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

No problem on the Spinfisher.

Keith


----------

